# Red Hat 9 + t-dsl



## acsalles (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute, ich fand die Webseite ziemlich interessant...
Meine erste Nachricht ist um Hilfe zu bitten ... 8)
Ich habe vor 4 Tage RedHat installiert, aber die Internetverbindug funktioniert nicht.
Komischerweise hatte ich kein Problem mit der anderen Distribuition (Mandrake) und mit Windows XP, habe ich auch kein Problem... (beide sind gleichzeitig installiert).
Ich habe eth0 (10.0.0.10), eth1 (10.0.1.20) und ppp0 (IP von dem Provider)...

Username, alles richtig, 0018****52***#0001@t-online.de
Hab sogar die einfache Konfiguration für T-DSL bei Redhat genutzt...

Aber bei Mozilla oder Konqueror kommt die Nachricht "Resolving host ....." (Der Name der Site die ich ausgewählt habe)... Habe schon viele Versuche durchgeführt ohne Resultat... Meine Linux-Kenntnisse sind noch nicht ausreichend um das Problem zu lösen ebenso auch nicht ausreichend ist, meine Fähigkeit eure Sprache zu schreiben... 8))))
Vielen Dank im Voraus,
Alexandre


----------



## maychu (23. Februar 2004)

Hi,
unter /etc findest eine datei die resolv.conf heisst ...
trage da mal einen dns server ein. Fuer telekom ist das zB 194.25.2.129 ..


----------

